# Toronto ZOO.My Best HDR's.



## iArts (Apr 23, 2010)

So I went to the ZOO yesterday and took some pictures.Some of them turned really cool.So check it out.






















*Please,leave your comments.I know that sometimes you don't feel like it,but I'll give you a big smile if you do *


----------



## Bynx (Apr 24, 2010)

Id like to see a really cool pic of a gorilla. When they made the new enclosure they didnt put any thoughts into the needs of the photographer. Same for the orangutan area.


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmmm...whats for dinner, maybe you


----------



## iArts (Apr 24, 2010)

Bynx : Yeah,they pretty much don't care about Photographers I guess.Most of the enclosures make it impossible to get a good shot.Unless you want a picture where you can see an actual enclosure,which sucks 

Pbelarge : Hah that frog was gangsta


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 24, 2010)

i like all of them, except the last one seems rather noisy.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice series! I especially like the first two. I know how tough it is to get a good shot of that green snake because the lighting is so funky there...you did a great job


----------



## RyanBurns (May 9, 2010)

I was just at the zoo a few weeks ago, those are some amazing hdrs!


----------



## altitude604 (May 9, 2010)

I really liked #1 and #3.


----------

